# Its here



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

My membership hit the doormat this morning. 
So now I can add my TTOC logo to my sig. Now I just need a cruise to go to, dont want to wait till July for Donnington.

Although need to repair/get new alloy wheel first


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

now the fun begins 
welcome, to being a certified nut :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

